

Apple blocking Mac OS X 10.8 installation on working Mac hardware - Aissen
http://krugazor.eu/wordpress/2012/one-for-the-money-two-for-the-show/

======
LoonyPandora
Apple haven't announced which machines will be compatible with the released
version of Mountain Lion, so it's premature to say that Apple are "blocking"
it. "Blocking" is also different to "Not Supporting"

Minimum specs have changed between beta and released version in the past.
Apple has also released firmware updates to make machines boot in 64-bit mode
as well. It is well within the realms of possibility that your machine could
become "compatible" before 10.8 is released.

Secondly, as a point of reference the current MacBook Pro's do have upgradable
hard drives and RAM. However the battery is not easily replaceable.

------
pimeys
Another reason why I'm not using OS X anymore. It just took time to be a
master with Linux, but it's worth it. The best support, works in almost every
machine.

~~~
mtgx
Are you using Ubuntu now? If you are, how easy/hard was it to transition from
Mac OS, UI wise?

I've never used a Mac, but I get the feeling Canonical is mostly trying to be
"inspired" by the Mac OS, rather than Windows. Because of that, as a Windows
user, I found the transition to Ubuntu a bit frustrating, and I found Linux
Mint much more natural to use - like I didn't really have to learn anything
new. Surprisingly, I even find it a bit more intuitive than Windows 7. After
years of using Windows 7 since beta, I still don't know where some stuff is
located compared to XP.

~~~
pimeys
Yes, Ubuntu.

I'm a kind of old Linux user. I've been using it here and there for the last
17 years. Nine years ago I bought my first Mac and finally found Linux again
when I started to be good in programming.

My setup is very minimal. Using tiling window manager (xmonad) and set of my
own widgets. Everything is Solarized and with my laptop all programs full
screen.

At work I've been using this kind of setup (but without Apple hardware) for
years.

For me, Apple (or Microsoft) doesn't provide as good UI as Linux does with my
own setup. My config files are even in SVC, so when installing a new machine,
all my stuff is there right away.

------
nextstep
This guy's hardware is from 2008. I don't think refusing to support four-year-
old hardware counts as forced obsoletion.

~~~
kls
On a laptop and desktop it does. I would expect it to be relevant for a least
5 years and non-official support but still runs the latest, just maybe not
that great, for a few more. We are talking about 4K laptops and desktops here
not phones that get recycled every one to two years.

~~~
shadesandcolour
I think one has to consider the reasoning for not supporting it any more. The
shift from 32 bits to 64 bits is a pretty big one. Prior to this being a
requirement it was totally normal for Apple's older hardware to run the latest
operating system version, and for people that have 64-bit capable machines, I
assume that the same longevity will be seen. The change to 64-bit also affects
the amount of RAM which may come into play here as well.

~~~
kls
Sure I understand that, and if it is the case I hope it goes well for Apple. I
know when we where bitten by a similar issue by Apple (the 68k to PPC
transition) they lost a lot of customers for abruptly discontinuing support
for systems that where not long dead. I know with that transition I had a 6k
dollar brick after only 6 months of life. It took me a decade to come back to
Apple and only after they switched to a process that was supported by other
OS's, so that I would have a bail out plan. I understand they did what they
had to do to survive back then, but when you eat 6K you don't have much
appetite to do it again. I would hate to see a repeat of that, now that they
seem to have gotten their act together, especially since they can't fall back
on the we had to do it to survive excuse, which gained them a lot of
forgiveness back then.

